# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box تحديثات :  Rcd Tools 0.0.7.0 - Autologin to forum from tools

## mohamed73

*Rcd Tools 0.0.7.0 - Autologin to forum from tools* 
From now you can log in automatically to our forum without login/pass in forum.   *How to do it?*
Copy your Clip/Box2 Plus serial number to clipboard.
Log in normally to forum, go to your Profile in User Control Panel:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Fill in section called "device(s) sn.:" - paste your Clip Serial number and tick on Submit.
Please note: you can add various devices serials but to have it working you must have connected one device.
Moreover, you will be permanently and automatically added to groups to which you have activations on added serial. 
Now you can logout from forum, run rcd2.exe, go to Box Info and push Forum button. You will be automatically logged in.
In this way, by clicking on any link to the forum topics (links in  tools, in models de******ions) you will be able to read quickly. *
Latest Update:*   *- Audi, Concert, AUZ2Z3, 8P0 035 186C, 24c32 by Grundig 
- Mazda, CQ-EM4570AK, 93lc46 by Matsu****a 
- Seat, SE 359 RHD BVX, SEZ1Z3, 7 643 237 366, 95320 by Blaupunkt 
- Suzuki, PS-2599D, 39101-50J90, 93c46 by Clarion 
- VW, Premium 7 MEX, VWZ4Z7, 1K0 035 161B, 24c08 by Delphi 
- VW, RCD 300, VWZ1Z2, 7 643 221 360, 1K0 035 186L, 95640 by Blaupunkt*    *Best Regards* *Martech Team*

----------

